# What kind of Serrasalmus is this?



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

I bought 2 supposely black piranhas, but king told me that they were gold spilos. I just want to make sure they are gold spilos. Can any1 id them?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Very poor quality photos, but very likely S. maculatus. Allow time for the fish to grow out is fins and work on the camera angle. Read the pinned topics above for advice.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It does look like maculatus.
Here's a shot of mine at about that size.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

maculatus? whats the difference between a gold spilo n a maculatus? can i get sum information on the maculatus? links?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

S. maculatus : black terminal band at the end of the caudal fin
S. spilopleura : clear terminal band at the end of the caudal fin

That's why you have to let your fish make regrown his tail before we can identify it


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

they are macs like i told you. serrasalmus collector bred them. i have some of them also.

wes


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> PIRANHA KING Posted Today, 12:07 AM
> they are macs like i told you. _serrasalmus collector bred them._ i have some of them also.
> 
> wes


Not sure what that fellow has to do with this discussion. Afterall, I am the one that ID his fish for him when he didn't know what they were. So let's stay on topic eh?











> SpeCiaLisT Posted Jan 14 2006, 02:05 PM
> maculatus? whats the difference between a gold spilo n a maculatus? can i get sum information on the maculatus? links?


Click on my OPEFE link at my signature. You can access the information there including descriptions.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > PIRANHA KING Posted Today, 12:07 AM
> > they are macs like i told you. _serrasalmus collector bred them._ i have some of them also.
> >
> > wes
> ...


I think Wes means that the same fish Specialist got were from teh same batch or same parent fish as his which we bred by Serra Collector. (All of them live in Michigan and if Specialist goes to the same store, then its a chance that alan sold them to the store) Wes probably already answered the kids question but he probably asked here too.

By the way, thats not a rhom. Its either a mac or spilo.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Yup, we live in Michigan and I got mine from Greenwood Pets and Plants. Wes told me they were macs just wasn't sure because my other piranha had a clear fin at the end of its tail and the other one was black at the end. So I got a little confused. Reading the OPEFE information about macs/spilos was already confusing enough for me. lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> SpeCiaLisT Posted Today, 01:36 PM
> Yup, we live in Michigan and I got mine from Greenwood Pets and Plants. Wes told me they were macs just wasn't sure because my other piranha had a clear fin at the end of its tail and the other one was black at the end. So I got a little confused. Reading the OPEFE information about macs/spilos was already confusing enough for me. lol


If your confused now, wait till the new Bolivia S. spilopleura manuscript is out in print this year.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

SpeCiaLisT said:


> Yup, we live in Michigan and I got mine from Greenwood Pets and Plants. Wes told me they were macs just wasn't sure because my other piranha had a clear fin at the end of its tail and the other one was black at the end. So I got a little confused. Reading the OPEFE information about macs/spilos was already confusing enough for me. lol


Yeah but thats the best info on the net about it....:nod:

On the tail, check out the pinned thread in this forum by williams, very good record of how his' fish tail changed overtime.....



> If your confused now, wait till the new Bolivia S. spilopleura manuscript is out in print this year.


Yes that will be cool to see...


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, I checked out. Very useful information on identifying if spilo or mac.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. maculatus is a very wide-spread species and vast majority being bred in the U.S. are these species. That's not to say that no S. spilopleura are available. George Fear brought some in a while back and presently I'm examining some CD's he sent to see if I can ID them. I also have the manuscript image of S. spilopleura but can not do a public release of it until Jegu gives me the green light. This should be very soon once his work is published.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

hastatus said:


> > PIRANHA KING Posted Today, 12:07 AM
> > they are macs like i told you. _serrasalmus collector bred them._ i have some of them also.
> >
> > wes
> ...


maybe i wasn't clear. these are his babies. he sold them to the petshop who sold them to Specialist. i figured the guy might want to know the exact day they were born. i have some of htere brothers and sisters.

wes


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I believe the issue has been resolved. Thanks for explaining further Wes.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

hastatus said:


> I believe the issue has been resolved. Thanks for explaining further Wes.


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

> If your confused now, wait till the new Bolivia S. spilopleura manuscript is out in print this year.


Is Jegu working on it also ? Funny war between ichtyologists though









BTW it seems like that new S. spilopleura is also found in Peru based on DNA studies lately done. Can wait to read more about it when it's published









Adrien


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> french toast Posted Jan 17 2006, 03:39 AM
> QUOTE
> If your confused now, wait till the new Bolivia S. spilopleura manuscript is out in print this year.
> 
> ...


Always competitiveness, afterall your friend there was Jegu's student at one time until he went to greener pastures. I'm sure he would love to show the old man a thing or two.


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

> Always competitiveness, afterall your friend there was Jegu's student at one time until he went to greener pastures. I'm sure he would love to show the old man a thing or two


Haha I see you've made your own investigation Frank









Let's wait to see what both of them have to say about that spilo









Adrien


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Adrien: Did your friends ever get published? Or is it still in limbo land?


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Everything is in the US now for a few modifications before publishing. IRD staff told me we will have to wait at least a month or two before reading it.

I'll let you know









A.


----------

